# New requirement for Main salmon river



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

North fork store is carrying them if you need one last minute. I imagine with this being a new fairly unknown rule they may go fast so as its the last stop last hope. If you plan on picking one up there you may try and reserve it.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anyone heard if this is per boat requirement for stakes? I always have one in my box but many of my friends don't.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm assuming this isn't per boat, as it's pretty easy to tie a couple boats to 1 stake. Maybe not wise though.


----------



## Etexag (Jun 30, 2020)

So i cant just shit in the river and let it float down?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Also a requirement in Cody's post: "Portable toilet – make sure you have carrying capacity for your group size. "


----------



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

Conundrum said:


> Has anyone heard if this is per boat requirement for stakes? I always have one in my box but many of my friends don't.


I asked the ranger this question prior to my main trip earlier this month. There's no required number of sand stakes. Every group is required to have at least 1. But considering how sandy the beaches are and that a lot of beaches don't have much to tie off to, I think it's good to have at least one for every 2 or 3 boats, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Guess a dead man is too old school... but more bomber than sand stake.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Joedills said:


> I asked the ranger this question prior to my main trip earlier this month. There's no required number of sand stakes. Every group is required to have at least 1. But considering how sandy the beaches are and that a lot of beaches don't have much to tie off to, I think it's good to have at least one for every 2 or 3 boats, but that's just my opinion.


At this point, if others in my group don't carry them, they can dig a dead man while I sit tits deep in the water and enjoy a beer.



B4otter said:


> Guess a dead man is too old school... but more bomber than sand stake.


Another it's why we can't have nice things deal. I've heard rumors that people were not doing a good job of putting rocks, logs, etc back and then doing a poor job of filling holes which is against the leave nature as you find ethos of protected rivers. I would actually like to roll up to the beach and have a dead man ready for me. But really a sand stake is quicker and I've never had one pull out. I've also never had a dead man pull out in snow or sand.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not an unreasonable rule...good for them.


----------

